# Micro Mesh pads



## RollTide (Dec 13, 2007)

What do you do about cleaning the pads? Just dunk'em in water? Didn't know if there were as many cleaning methods as the C.A finishing methods.

Steve


----------



## fiferb (Dec 13, 2007)

I put mine in my wifes delicate garment bag and put them in the washer. Don't let them get into the dryer, let them air dry. Mine last well over a year this way.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 13, 2007)

I just toss in with laundry and let air dry. My set is about five years old and still going strong.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 13, 2007)

i handwash mine with one of those dish wand thingies. it gets them nice and clean, just don't scrub too hard. []


----------



## RollTide (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the help. And I think I read it's ok to use them wet also right. What if the grit number comes off? Kinda hard to tell which is which then.[:0]


----------



## ashaw (Dec 13, 2007)

I write the grit number with a sharpe.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 13, 2007)

I soak my MM set in a light solution of water/dishwasing soap and gently scrub the built up residue with an old discarded 'soft' bristled toothbrush[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 13, 2007)

Clean MM??  [][}][]  No wonder I have a hard time figuring out which grit is which......


----------



## Aderhammer (Dec 13, 2007)

i use the sheets now.  They have the numbers printed on the back and they have more flex.  They can be used wet, just don't wet sand wood as it picks up the color, same w/ wet sanding the finish, found out the hard way!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 14, 2007)

I wet mine with a spray bottle of water. Blasting the MM to wash out the old dust.

Chris


----------



## MikeyTn (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the mm sheets and I has both washed them with dish detergent and put them in the laundry. Bot methods worked equally well. I always let them air dry.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 19, 2007)

I wash mine at the local woodcraft store.It cost's about $15.00 to have them looking like new.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 19, 2007)

When I first started a few years ago I put mine in my jeans pocket - until they fell out and I spent an hour looking for them hiding in the rest of the clothes. The wife suggested her unmentionable's bag (without the umentionables). Don't put them in dryer. I cut the mm sheets into 1" x 3" pieces and mark them 1 through 9 with a permanent marker, with 1 being the coarsest.


----------



## Mather323 (Dec 20, 2007)

My friend at work always kept his clean and I asked him how he did it and he took out the vac and vacumed them!


----------



## airrat (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are talking about the MM pads used for acrylic and corian.   Buy the colored ones, not the different tone of gray.   BB has them at AZ sil, or BGcreations I believe is who makes them. (BG = Barry Gross if you didn't know.)

These come with a chart on the order to use and its much nicer having them different colors.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 20, 2007)

I put mine in one of my wife's old kneehighs and run them through the diswasher but I take them out before the dry cycle starts.


----------

